# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Воскресная вечеринка «Funday Sunday» + кинопоказ в арт кафе победа, 1 ноября!

## Felixkubin

Первое ноярбря,
20.00
Арт кафе "Победа"
ул. Греческая, 25
Воскресная вечеринка «Funday Sunday» + кинопоказ.

Eye Institute совместно с Magic Box начинает серию тематических воскресных вечеринок и кинопоказов в арт-кафе «Победа» под названием «Funday Sunday».
Кинематографические изыски и музыкальные деликатесы со всех уголков планеты.
Фильмы, которые вы больше нигде не увидите.
Музыка, которая нигде больше не звучит.
Только самое редкое и удивительное.

Если Вы устали от бурных выходных, и хотите в уютном, не прокуренном помещении встретится с друзьями, посмотреть интересное кино и насладится легкой расслабляющей музыкой – то Вы должны обязательно посетить «Funday Sunday»

Первую вечеринку «Funday Sunday», которая пройдет 1 ноября, мы решили посвятить самому оригинальному жанру в американском кинематографе 70-х - Blaxploitation:

Черное кино появилось в Штатах задолго до того, как Спайк Ли снял «Лихорадку», а LL Cool J и Ice Cube засветились в каждом втором боевике. В 70-х брутальные парни с неизменными «афро прическами» жестко рубились в фильмах жанра Blaxploitation. Прошло двадцать лет, прежде чем Quentin Tarantino вернул Blaxploitation в большое кино благодаря "Jackie Brown". А после недавней премьеры "Black Dynamite" - многообещающей ленты афро-американского режиссера Скотта Сандерса на фестивале Sundance - поклонники жанра вновь осаждают кинотеатры.

Вlaxploitation – это комедии, драмы, и даже фильмы ужасов, но в большинстве своем гангстерские триллеры с элементом социального протеста: галерея отборных подонков, сутенеров и наркоторговцев, сногсшибательных девушек и продажных копов, стремящихся прострелить все, что движется. Пестрые наряды обитателей гетто и карикатурная жестокость - неотъемлемые атрибуты жанра, наряду с гениально подобранными саундтреками.
На вечеринке будет показан одним из самых интересных фильмов в жанре Blaxploitation.

Итак:

21.00 – Кинопоказ культового американского фильма Super Fly.

Super Fly это история про наркодилера по прозвищу “Суперфлай”, который решил завязать с криминалом, но собрался провернуть самую большую аферу в своей жизни, прежде чем уйти на покой.
Герой фильма полон презрения к окружающим, он пытается “утирать носы” всем и каждому: чёрным и белым, мужчинам и женщинам, бедным и богатым, консерваторам и либералам. Он считает себя центром мироздания, он - торговец кокаином. У него роскошная машина, шикарный гардероб, автоматический пистолет, две любовницы, куча денег…
Устав от жизни в постоянном риске, он перед тем, как оставить навсегда свое ремесло, собирается провернуть последнюю крупную операцию.

В завершение кинопоказа - музыка!

22.30 – Продолжаем вечер вместе с лучшей "черной" музыкой: только самый оригинальный Funk, лучший Jazz, пульсирующее Disco, и обжигающий Soul.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Ноября,
20.00
Арт кафе "Победа"
ул. Греческая, 25
Воскресная вечеринка «Funday Sunday» + кинопоказ.

----------


## Mr.Groove

Музыка живая?

----------

